# get off school!!!!



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

19 more days and im done.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

3 and a half weeks


----------



## pinkliberty2010 (Jan 13, 2008)

i get out in 12 school days. On the 9th


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

im done on friday only 2 days left i am ready for summer


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

i hate you toby!! lol jk but i get out the 13th but dont have to be back in schooltill like sept something


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

toyatacoma said:


> i hate you toby!! lol jk but i get out the 13th but dont have to be back in schooltill like sept something


i think we get out on the 12th kole.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

9 days and 1 hour!!!!!


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

I get out the 6th its awesome 10 more days and out of that crap.:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

toyatacoma said:


> i hate you toby!! lol jk but i get out the 13th but dont have to be back in schooltill like sept something


ha ha... well i get start in sept too.... plus i get off early so i can get in the woods... and don't have homework.:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## tomph (Apr 30, 2008)

got out 25 years ago


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

2 days left i cant wait


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

15 days for me then its exams, history on my birth day.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

armyboy said:


> ha ha... well i get start in sept too.... plus i get off early so i can get in the woods... and don't have homework.:tongue::tongue::tongue:


lol hate you some more!! jk but o ya caleb we might get out the 12th yep just looked we do


----------



## buck_hunter21 (Jul 1, 2007)

May 1st


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

tomarrow at 1:00:wink:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i've got seventeen school days left (not counting weekends), and then three diploma exams, and after that i'm completely done high school. BOOYAH!


----------



## arrow2008 (May 12, 2008)

when do middle schools get out??


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

arrow2008 said:


> when do middle schools get out??


It depends on where the middle schools are.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

I never am out of school. but i should finish the grade i'm in, maybe during summer or the beginning of fall............ YAAAAAAA ............ not........... :smile:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> I never am out of school. but i should finish the grade i'm in, maybe during summer or the beginning of fall............ YAAAAAAA ............ not........... :smile:


yep thats the way most of my summers have been....just finishing up, but this summer we have way to much stuff going on, so be get a break, for the first time in my life! 
hey every one that have 2 or 3 more weeks......sorry i am sitting without a worry because no school til sept!!:wink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I get out on the 6th.

Thank God!


----------



## girlhunter (Apr 30, 2008)

May 15!!


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

im out


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

next week but 2day was my "last day" of 1st block:wink: if you know what i mean.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

June 3rd. Stating finals tomarrow though- the teachers still think we need to learn some more.

But I mentally checked out two weeks ago. I'mjust coasting on fumes


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

hey kegan im with you but mines the 5th


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

kegan said:


> June 3rd. Stating finals tomarrow though- the teachers still think we need to learn some more.
> 
> But I mentally checked out two weeks ago. I'mjust coasting on fumes


i mentally checked out a few months ago lol.


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

june 21


----------



## EthanPSE (Jan 5, 2007)

:smile_red_bike:i get out june 20  sorta


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

im done i am so happy summertime is here


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

I've got 8 days


----------



## A.N.T.S. David (Aug 15, 2007)

Today was my last. cheers:


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I think Thursday is my last day.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i still have 15 days of of school left :sad:


----------



## welschd2 (May 22, 2008)

i feel for u tru-force, i love staying up till 3 in the morning and not getting dressed untill noon


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

7 more days this year went by fast


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i have 4 tests next week :sad::sad:


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

mine is friday!!!![/C
OLOR]


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Mine is *FRIDAY* to only 3 1/2 months till bowseason:nixon::laser::brave:


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

Mine is FRIDAY!:wink:I can't wait!


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

today was my last day but i decided to stay home today and start summer early:wink:


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i still have 2 days left


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I got out on the 12th, and I've been at work for a while now.


----------

